

An International Update From Hulu in Japan - hysan
http://blog.hulu.com/2014/02/27/an-international-update-from-hulu-in-japan/

======
hysan
I didn't want to change the title so I left it as is. A tl;dr; is that Hulu
Japan is being acquired by Nippon TV.

It's a very interesting move as it may indicate that Japanese networks are
starting to push more streaming services in the country. Something that wasn't
the case two years ago [1]. I speculate that this is partly due to Amazon
recently releasing instant video in Japan [2]. I'm also wondering if both of
these moves indicate that Netflix is actively working to expand into Japan
with Nippon TV wanting to not fall behind. It'll also be interesting to see if
other streaming services start popping up and becoming more popular for things
like music (Japan is still the land of CDs with regards to this).

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/15/3628376/japan-digital-
con...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/15/3628376/japan-digital-content-
ecosystem-hulu-country-future)

[2] [http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/27/5151312/amazon-instant-
vi...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/27/5151312/amazon-instant-video-now-
available-in-japan)

